# [OT] La mia prima volta .... con chi ?

## Giangi

Vorrei lanciare questo sondaggio conoscitivo .....  :Confused: 

Domanda : Quale è stata la vostra "prima volta" con un sistema hardware e con quale sistema sistema operativo.

Parto subito con il mio .... 

anno 1983

sistema : Commodore Vic 20

processore : MOS 6502

RAM : 5,5  kb

ROM : 20 kb 

Grafica : 176x184

Colori : 24

Audio : 4 voci

S.O. : basic 

Mi sento un pò "nonnetto" .......  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Ehm.. vista la tag [OT] pensavo ti riferissi ad un'altro tipo di "prima volta"   :Laughing: 

Cmq io in quell'anno non ero ancora nato... sono arrivato l'anno successivo e la prima macchina che ho avuto e' stata un 286 con DOS come OS (lol)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ehm.. vista la tag [OT] pensavo ti riferissi ad un'altro tipo di "prima volta"  
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Infatti avevo avuto lo stesso dubbio pure io. E stavo discutendo con la mia ragazza che non era molto d'accordo sul fatto che io postassi una descrizione dettagliata   :Very Happy: 

A parte lo scherzo. Il mio primo PC è stato un Commodore 16 l'anno non lo ricordo.

----------

## hardskinone

Non ricordo l'anno perche' ero piccino piccio' me era un Commodore 64.

----------

## Giangi

certo che il Commodore .......  ha iniziato parecchia gente   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Anno indefinito

Computer: olivetti 8088

SO: winzoz 1.0 (mi sembra che era una roba semigrafica)

----------

## formica

Io ho iniziato con un IBM-XT... poi un Zx80...poi un commodore64...poi un amiga 500...poi un 286...poi un 486dx4-100...poi un Cyryx200 ed infine un p42.4!

----------

## silian87

Boh.. il mio non mi ricordo, forse non era un 8088... forse un 286... boh, non mi ricordo   :Very Happy:  , ma lo schermo era in bianco e nero,anzi, a dire il vero e'ra verde!

----------

## randomaze

 *Giangi wrote:*   

> anno 1983
> 
> ...
> 
> Mi sento un pò "nonnetto" ....... 

 

Riesci a fregare anche me.

Il mio primo Computer risale al 1985 ed é questo

(...notare che ho usato il presente, infatti lo ho ancora e l'ultima volta che lo ho acceso andava  :Wink:  )

----------

## Raffo

il c64 di mio fratello, ma il mio primo vero pc è stato un 286 con win 3.1   :Smile: 

----------

## MonsterMord

1987

Olivetti Prodest PC128s

http://www.silicium.org/divers/olivetti_pc128s.htm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La mia prima macchina e' stata questa

----------

## xlyz

1981   :Cool: 

Commodore 64

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Anch'io con un apple-IIc, non mi ricordo se nell' 83 o nell 84.

i vari commodore vic20 64 o gli miga non li calcolo xche ci giocavo solamente

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La mia prima macchina e' stata questa

 

me lo sarei aspettato piu' da shev   :Laughing: 

----------

## morlan

Anno: imprecisato

Computer: Amstrad 1640 [moddato in seguito con HDD 20 Mega  :Shocked: ]

OS: cough cough MS-DOS 3.2  :Rolling Eyes: 

...altri tempi, decisamente

----------

## zUgLiO

1996 o 97

Pentium 166

----------

## Giangi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Giangi wrote:*   anno 1983
> 
> ...
> 
> Mi sento un pò "nonnetto" .......  
> ...

 

Veramente bello (beato te che ce l'hai ancora) ..... anch'io quando ho iniziato a lavorare lo ho usato per un pò; ne avevamo un paio in ufficio.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Il mio primo pc era un portatile 286 (credo) con M$DOS come s.o e schermo arancione-nero.

Poi è arrivato il mac LC II.

L'anno non lo ricordo süppergiü l'inizio dei '90 credo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   La mia prima macchina e' stata questa 
> 
> me lo sarei aspettato piu' da shev  

 

Anche io ho avuto le mie debolezze   :Razz:  . Poi sono passato al quadra 650 funziona ancora adesso come print server per la stampante laser della mac

----------

## X-Drum

1987 il mitico stupendo C64!!!!!!!!!

----------

## xoen

Anno : 1996  (96!! Ma è tardi!!)

CPU : Cyrix 166+

Ram : 16MB

Video : Trident Vattelapesca 1 MB

HD : 1.19 GB

Vabe' ecc ecc...

Piu' che un computer e' stato una cavia, quanti ricordi..una volta l'ho pure smontanto tutto e rimontato su una sedia..l'ho acceso,quella sedia sembrava posseduta dal demonio...

PS : Ma si potrebbe installare Gentoo su questo piccoletto? Avevo provato ma forse cerano problemi per la CPU.

----------

## Josuke

l'anno non lo ricordo..vic 20..e poi il c64

----------

## Dhaki

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La mia prima macchina e' stata questa

 

Anche io!   :Razz:  Grande macchina il Classic!

----------

## koma

commodore 64  :Smile:  con espansione di memoria a cartuccia +64 kb con videotel e lettore cassette raptor (nn ricordo perchè ma mi era rimasto impresso) utilizzo preferito: comporre musica

----------

## Manuelixm

Il mio primo pc è stato l'Olivetti prodest PC 1... non so che caratterestiche avesse, so di certo che non aveva HD.

----------

## Rulez

bello sto post!   :Cool: 

rega, io sono nato nel 1988, ed la prima volta che ho usato il pc, sarà stato tipo nel 1995 ...mi ricordo ancora quel giorno quando io mi padre e mio fratello, siamo andati a comprarlo ...bellissimo   :Laughing: 

ma nn mi ricordo che modello era ...all'epoca, pensavo solo a drogarmi ai giochetti ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Razz: 

wellaaaaaaaa

----------

## _sys/sid

Non mi ricordo bene come era perche' ero piccolo...

Comunque mi ricordo che era un COMMODERE 64

da li e' nato il mio amore per i terminali...  :Smile: 

la cosa piu' bella e' stata quando ho preso un pentium2 350Mhz con Win 98..

La prima volta non sapevo come spegnerlo...   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

il mio primo pc era un 286 con un bellissimo dos 4.0 (subito sostituito con il 5.qualcosa), ma prima ero rimasto innamorato del comodore 64 e poi dell'amiga di un mio amico... quindi la mia prima volta è stata un tradimento   :Laughing: 

----------

## Panda

La mia prima macchina e' stata questa

E sono uno di quelli che ancora sta aspettando con ansia la sua resurrezione.

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   La mia prima macchina e' stata questa 
> 
> me lo sarei aspettato piu' da shev  

 

Non avresti sbagliato di molto, il buon shev ha cominciato smanettando sugli Apple IIc concessi gentilmente dal laboratorio di informatica delle elementari. Ho passato l'infanzia smanettando su Apple IIc e Commodore 64, che bei ricordi e che bei momenti  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Non avresti sbagliato di molto, il buon shev ha cominciato smanettando sugli Apple IIc concessi gentilmente dal laboratorio di informatica delle elementari.

 

Si vede che é passato tanto tempo, non ricordi le scritte  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

```
apple //c
```

oppure:

```
apple ][
```

...adesso lo vado a dire a woz

----------

## !equilibrium

 *morlan wrote:*   

> Anno: imprecisato
> 
> Computer: Amstrad 1640 [moddato in seguito con HDD 20 Mega ]
> 
> OS: cough cough MS-DOS 3.2 
> ...

 

copione!!!  :Razz:   pure io l'avevo moddato, ce l'ho ancora, sia il 1600 che il 1640 moddato e sono tutt'ora funzionanti...

la mia prima esperienza invece è stato questo fantastico Z80: http://www.fitg.de/fitg_deutsch/aktiv/pc20j/pcr13.html

il mitico ZX Spectrum

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si vede che é passato tanto tempo, non ricordi le scritte   
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...adesso lo vado a dire a woz

 

Nooooo! Poi mi radiano come rappresentante  :Razz: 

/me che effettivamente nemmeno si ricordava di aver inziato su sistemi Apple, glielo ha ricordato un compagni di scuola durante una rimpatriata di qualche anno fa  :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

Commodore 64 con cassette e in seguito arrivarono parecchi plugin, allora ero piccolo ma non ricordo bene quanti anni avevo, ma programmavo in basic  :Smile:  In seguito ho avuto per parecchio un olivetti m24 8086 per passare a un 486 in eta' adolescenziale  :Smile: 

----------

## Wave2184

vediamo se ricordo...

il primo che mi ricordo è stato un vic20....ma ho smanettato molto con un olivetti senza hd e con monitor verde mi ricordo...

a scuola ci facevano usare i macintosh (questo & co)

poi mia madre mi portò a casa un 286 con dos 4.0 credo (nel '93)....ci passavo le ore a giocare...(schermo in bianco e nero).....

----------

## bigliasfera

avevo 11 anni era un C16 e non dimentichero'  mai le ore  che ci ho passato davanti...

----------

## n3m0

Una perla che pochi hanno posseduto: Commodore 128 (il fratello maggiore del 64)  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

commodore 64..

con tape e drive..

successivamente certridge per stoppare i prg e fare il dump su disco  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Una perla che pochi hanno posseduto: Commodore 128 (il fratello maggiore del 64) 

 

Io ho giocato un bel pò con quello di un amico dato che non ero tra l'elitè e possedevo solo un commodore 64.

----------

## kandalf

pentium 2 mmx...il mio penultimo computer...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io ho iniziato con un Commodore 64SX (quelli con lo schermetto piccolo integrato), era l'85 o l'86. Avevo anche la cartuccia per estendere il BASIC di sistema, ma non ricordo come si chiamava.

Poi sono passato all'Amiga... gli anni più belli (informaticamente parlando). Però devo dire che ora con Gentoo non è che senta nostalgia del passato.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## j4ck

Nessuno che ha avuto questo? http://www.vdsteenoven.com/aquarius/

 Me lo regalarono nell' 84, e funziona ancora.

----------

## Momentime

Anno: 1989 (o era 90?)

Età: 2 o 3 anni (ma non ci capivo più di un ca..volo)

Computer: Intel 286 con sistema operativo DOS, unico utilizzo del computer ==> tetris

Più tardi mio padre mi aveva dato un 486 DXII 66 Mhz (forse nel 1992, giù di lì insomma); schermo a colori, vga, scheda audio.. insomma, bellissimo per aver avuto 4 anni! Beh, a quell'età la prima formattazione da DOS (c: ; del *.*). Mio padre mi stava per impiccare, ci capiva meno di me, ma io PRONTAMENTE l'ho aggiustato (che poi si trattava di metterci un floppy dentro e bo', mica altro =)..  poi piazzai la password al BIOS in un modo puramente casuale. Password richiesta all'avvio del computer, però, e non lo sapevo =(. Poi ho pinzato i connettori del disco fisso, senza sapere perché. Mi stavano per uccidere. 

Che bambino simpatico che ero, no? =P

Ah, ho ancora la CPU =)

----------

## MyZelF

Commodore 64...

aahhh bei tempi...   :Cool: 

----------

## Rulez

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> non dimentichero'  mai le ore  che ci ho passato davanti...

 

uppo   :Laughing: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Io ho cominciato con un Amstrad PPC-640 per passare subito dopo ad un Amiga 600

----------

## BlueRaven

Retrocomputing allo stato puro, questo thread eh?  :Laughing: 

VIC 20 pure io, anno 1984... collegamento alla televisione, registratore a cassette e quattro o cinque sciacalli (alunni di mia mamma) che giravano per casa a seguito di un patto col diavolo: io li lasciavo fare le loro porcate in BASIC e loro mi programmavano dei giochi.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

 *Panda wrote:*   

> La mia prima macchina e' stata questa
> 
> E sono uno di quelli che ancora sta aspettando con ansia la sua resurrezione.

 

love   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Una perla che pochi hanno posseduto: Commodore 128 (il fratello maggiore del 64) 

 

Ne ho 6 ma li ho ottenuti solo quest'anno   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## croot

1984 c64, 

ma non siete tutti attorno ai 20 anni ?

come fate ad aver usato il vic20 o il c64 ?

boh.. pensavo di essere l'unico vecchietto e invece..

----------

## federico

Io ne ho 24 quasi 25 e i ragazzi dei miei tempi hanno avuto in molti il c64, il vic20 o l'amiga 500 ...

----------

## xlyz

 *croot wrote:*   

> 1984 c64, 
> 
> ma non siete tutti attorno ai 20 anni ?
> 
> come fate ad aver usato il vic20 o il c64 ?
> ...

 

beh, dipende da quante volte li conti  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho iniziato col vic20 (me lo aveva passato mio nonno) e "frugacchiavo" pure uno sharp mz700 (mi pare che si chiamasse così) di mio padreLast edited by ProT-0-TypE on Tue Nov 23, 2004 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Primo PC posseduto Commodore64 (1986) ma utilizzati anche in precedenza C16 e VIC20 di amici per fare qualche programmino in basic  :Wink: 

Poi per descrivire tutto quello che ho fatto col mitico C64... bhe non basterebbe di certo un unico post.

PS: Consiglio l'ascolto di "C64 Vs PC" degli Articolo31   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ne ho 6 ma li ho ottenuti solo quest'anno  

 

Meglio tardi che mai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

C64 (ero alle elementari, credo intorno al 1988)

Poi mi hanno regalato un vecchio vic20 ed un apple2

Poi in 3a superiore ho preso un pentium 133 con winzozz95. Mi ricordo che provai pure ad installarci una Mandrake ma per poca conoscenza rinunciai

Ma il pinguinone in ascii colorato che compariva al promt mi e' rimasto impresso  :Smile: 

----------

## Giangi

Beh io sono almeno  22 anni che digito .......... un computer.

----------

## dakr

beh,

ho iniziato con un casio pb410 poi subito dopo (pochi mesi) al C=64 passando succesivamente al mondo apple (o cloni)  :Very Happy: .

adesso? un mac e un pc (ma senza windoze chiaramente)

----------

## molesto

C=64 RULEZ!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *molesto wrote:*   

> C=64 RULEZ!  

 

Diciamo che molti ci hanno giocato con questo gioelliino   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Diciamo che molti ci hanno giocato con questo gioelliino  

 

Sono solo io che non l'ho mai avuto  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Sono solo io che non l'ho mai avuto 

 

Ne ho uno a casa funzionate compreso di lettore floppy. Se vuoi te lo faccio provare  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

commodore 128 anno 198?

----------

## gaffiere

1985 Commodore Plus 4 con drive, e ce l'ho ancora  :Smile: 

adoro la tastiera di quel computer, sopratutto la disposizioe delle 4 frecce.

poi Epson 286, pentium 200Pro, portatile Celeron 650, e finalmente mi sono accasato sull'ultimo, che mi sono montato da solo   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Diciamo che molti ci hanno giocato con questo gioelliino   
> 
> Sono solo io che non l'ho mai avuto 

 

siamo in due, non l'ho mai avuto in vita mia, ne tanto meno ce l'aveva uno dei miei amici...

----------

## Riky

Allora non ricordo bene gli anni ma ho iniziato con uno Spectrum, poi Commodore 64, poi Amiga 500 con espansione della ram ad un mega, poi Pentium 166 e infine un AMD 2400+ overclockato  :Laughing: 

----------

## croot

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Primo PC posseduto Commodore64 (1986) ma utilizzati anche in precedenza C16 e VIC20 di amici per fare qualche programmino in basic 

 

il c64 non era un pc...

se non sbaglio li chiamavano home computer, o anche microcomputer..

----------

## gaffiere

 *croot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il c64 non era un pc...
> 
> se non sbaglio li chiamavano home computer, o anche microcomputer..

 

Che io sappia veniva chiamato home computer.

see ya

----------

## Giepi

Ma dai! mi fate sentire un bambino!

A parte una piccola esperienza di un paio di mesi di cui non ricordo nulla su uno scassone che si è fot*uto da solo per l'umidità (  :Shocked:  )

Il mio primo vero computer... è questo!

L'ho comprato 4 o 5 anni fa con WinME( presto tornato al 98, quindi a Xp, quindi a RedHat9 un anno e mezzo fa, fedora, gentoo e non intendo muovermi!)

TNT2 32MB

Procio: Pentium III 800Mhz

Ram: Prima 128, aggiunti da un paio di annetti un altro blocco da 256

Hd da 19Gb, a cui ne ho aggiunto uno da 80 e sono tutti pieni zeppi .P

Oi, a pensarci bene esser passato a linux dopo 3 annetti di possesso pc non è poi così malaccio!  :Razz: 

Voi dopo quanto?

----------

## tobiwan_

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   La mia prima macchina e' stata questa 
> 
> me lo sarei aspettato piu' da shev  

 

Che poi è anche la mia   :Cool: 

----------

## mambro

mmm.. nel 93 un 386 con dos (nn mi ricordo che versione) e la doshell e win3.1 che però nn aprivo quasi mai. praticamente lo usavo solo per giocare (avevo 5 anni)   :Razz: 

Mi ricordo come se fosse ieri il giorno in cui sn andato cn mio papà a comprare il lettore cd (1 o 2x nn ricordo) e la scheda audio   :Razz: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *croot wrote:*   

> il c64 non era un pc...
> 
> se non sbaglio li chiamavano home computer, o anche microcomputer..

 

si esatto, si chiamavano Home Computer, mentre il termine "Personal Computer" è nato con i primi 8086, e se non erro il primo è stato della Olivetti

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> si esatto, si chiamavano Home Computer, mentre il termine "Personal Computer" è nato con i primi 8086, e se non erro il primo è stato della Olivetti

 

Va detto che il temine vulgaris era computer e basta, pronunciato nei modi più incredibili.... figuriamoci a mettere due parole inglesi di seguito  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> si esatto, si chiamavano Home Computer, mentre il termine "Personal Computer" è nato con i primi 8086, e se non erro il primo è stato della Olivetti

 

Non esattamente: "Personal computer" è stato il primo home computer dell'ibm, la macchina con la quale ha fatto il suo esordio nel mondo dei microcomputer. Era il nome che lo identificava. Inutile dire che come abitudine per molti prodotti IBM, "Personal Computer" (o PC) è diventato poi sinonimo di microcomputer, di computer domestico, passando da identificativo di un modello a identificativo di un intero settore dell'informatica grazie a tutta una serie di fattori (architettura aperta, cloni compatibili, fama e solidità dell'IBM etc etc).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *shev wrote:*   

> Non esattamente: "Personal computer" è stato il primo home computer dell'ibm, la macchina con la quale ha fatto il suo esordio nel mondo dei microcomputer. Era il nome che lo identificava. Inutile dire che come abitudine per molti prodotti IBM, "Personal Computer" (o PC) è diventato poi sinonimo di microcomputer, di computer domestico, passando da identificativo di un modello a identificativo di un intero settore dell'informatica grazie a tutta una serie di fattori (architettura aperta, cloni compatibili, fama e solidità dell'IBM etc etc).

 

mi sono ridocumentato, hai perfettamente ragione:

 *Quote:*   

> Ma nel 1965 fu sempre la Olivetti di Ivrea a fregiarsi di un primato assoluto: a New York presentò il famoso "Programma 101", il primo personal computer del mondo prodotto in serie, destando sensazione per le sue prestazioni elevate, le dimensioni ridotte e l'elegante "design" di Mario Bellini

 

ero convinto che Olivetti avesse prodotto il primo Personal Computer della storia, invece era il primo "Personal Computer in serie" della storia... chiedo venia

----------

## Josuke

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   si esatto, si chiamavano Home Computer, mentre il termine "Personal Computer" è nato con i primi 8086, e se non erro il primo è stato della Olivetti 
> 
> Non esattamente: "Personal computer" è stato il primo home computer dell'ibm, la macchina con la quale ha fatto il suo esordio nel mondo dei microcomputer. Era il nome che lo identificava. Inutile dire che come abitudine per molti prodotti IBM, "Personal Computer" (o PC) è diventato poi sinonimo di microcomputer, di computer domestico, passando da identificativo di un modello a identificativo di un intero settore dell'informatica grazie a tutta una serie di fattori (architettura aperta, cloni compatibili, fama e solidità dell'IBM etc etc).

 

grazie shev mi hai fatto tornare in mente il corso di csa/architettura degli elaboratori   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> grazie shev mi hai fatto tornare in mente il corso di csa/architettura degli elaboratori  

 

Prego, è sempre un piacere parlare di storia dell'informatica, storia che amo davvero moltissimo. Forse per un discorso di compensazione, visto che gli albori dell'informatica non ho potuto viverli in diretta, non in pieno almeno  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Forse per un discorso di compensazione, visto che gli albori dell'informatica non ho potuto viverli in diretta, non in pieno almeno 

 

Si penso che sia anche questo. Anche a me piace molto la storia informatica

----------

## Taglia

Io ho iniziato a 9 anni con un fantastico PC

286 20 Mhz (col turbo, se no 16Mhz)

1 MB DI ram

HD da 20 MB o qualcosa del genere

SK grafica EGA

Ho ancora la MOBO tappezzata di chips della RAM   :Very Happy: 

All'epoca me lo accendeva mio padre e io giocavo a Simcity per mezz'ora al giorno   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stonedz

La mia prima macchina è stata questa, apple IIc

----------

## lolzz63

Il mio primo Computer era un PET 2001 8N con 8 KBytes Ram, era Marzo-Aprile 1978 quando mio padre, di ritorno dagli USA, me ne ha portato uno ed è stato "amore" a prima vista. Dovevate vedere che tastiera che aveva, tasti quadrati, quasi niente spazio tra un tasto e un altro, le volte che mi sono incazzato perchè premevo 2-3 tasti invece di uno. E il mangianastri per memorizzare i programmi che scrivevo, in basic ...  :Confused:   A proposito, l'interprete BASIC era della Microsoft, se non ci credete, se avete l'occasione di maneggiarne uno dategli il comando basic "wait 6502, 10" ed il computer scrivera sullo schermo 10 volte "MICROSOFT!".  Ce l'ho ancora, a casa dei miei genitori, 18 mesi fa funzionava ancora, solo il mangianastri faceva un tic-tic strano, chissa se vale qualcosa come vecchio cimelio informatico  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lolzz63 wrote:*   

> A proposito, l'interprete BASIC era della Microsoft, se non ci credete

 

Ovvero era una versione del tristemente conosciuto Basic dell'Altair, poi in seguito dvientato gwbasic.

Microsoft é nata con quello.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

probabilmente è un consiglio inutile perchè molti di voi l'hanno già fatto... ad ogni modo guardatevi "I pirati della Silicon Valley".... la storia parallela di furti ed odio di M$ e Eppol

----------

## M4tteo

PC-> 286

SO-> Win 3.1

Io sono giovane ragaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

